# hi from wisconsin



## greif

I am interested in beekeeping for another hobby, from Kaukauna, WI. We have a few pet goats and rabbits am a huge gardener and heat our home with soalr hot water.

thanks for all the future help

Gary


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Gary, welcome. There is lots of reading to be had here. I would start with a book from the library, and a search for a local bee club. Yet hands down there is no place like bee source for info and heated discussions to keep the winter cold out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beeslave

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## indypartridge

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a good place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" sub-forum: it contains many useful suggestions covering the basics.

Also, as Adrian suggested, check your local library for books & videos, and definitely look into a local club:
http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html
Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers.

Lastly, besides here at Beesource, there are many excellent sites on the Internet. Here are two of my favorites:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm Beekeeping Naturally 

http://www.basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/ (over 80 lessons, on right side of page, scroll down).


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Gary, I am sure you will add a solar wax melter to your inventory in a year or two. I am Gary too!


----------



## Bee Bliss

Welcome Gary!

The club closest to you would be in Brown County. They will probably be having a seminar in February. Check out their website online. Outagamie County does not have a beekeepers club. 

Were you thinking about Lang equipment or top bar? You are in the country, I take it?


----------



## greif

Thanks everyone, I am going to go with lang.

I think I will get starting eq, from Lapp since they are only an hr drive away.

yes out in the country between Kaukauna and Freedom on 10 acres.

Just took a nice introductry class at Apleton memorial gardens this last saturday, it was very good.

thanks
Gary


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Welcome, Gary.
Another Wisconsin beek! Yeaahhh! 
Sheri
PS I wonder what state has the most registered members?


----------



## Bee Bliss

Gary,

How did you hear about the intro. class at Appleton? Sounds interesting. Who sponsored it? If you hear about any beekeeping classes offered in NE Wisconsin, let me know.


----------



## greif

I saw it in the paper, will post if I see anything else. Maybe contact the brown county beekeeper association and see if they put any on.

thanks
gary


----------



## greif

bee bliss

I found a class in Kenosha in feb, so it's not close 

http://www.wihoney.com/Education.html


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Welcome! As member of the Sconnie diaspora, let me say GO PACK . Had a buddy in College from your neck... always made some wicked soup.


----------



## Mabe

Welcome Gary!

You are welcome also to head up here (2 hours) in the spring and you can actually work some bees. And the northern beekeepers here on Beesource are a wonderful resource. Read everything!

Mabe


----------



## greif

thanks
gary


----------



## Bee Bliss

Per the Brown County (Green bay) Beekeepers Assoc.......

There is a beekeeping seminar being held this Saturday, February 12th at the Brown County UW-Extension located at 1150 Bellevue St., Green Bay. Registration period is from 8 - 9 am. Class begins at 9 am. Registration fee is $30.00.
------------------------

Subj: Beekeeping Seminar

February 12, 2011

9:00 am to 4:00 pm

Introduction of Instructors and History of Our Organization

Main Objectives
Take as much info as you can, but do not info overload.

A Brief History Of Beekeeping
What species came here and when.

Characteristics of the different bee races.
Advantages 
Disadvantages

Colony Activities
Inside Activities
Division of Labor
Tending to The Queen and Brood
Food Exchange, Handling and Hive Odor
Ventilation
Outside Activities
Foraging and Communication

Beekeeping Equipment
Basic Hive Parts
Clothing
Hardware

Obtaining and Preparing For Bees
Packages and Release Methods
Apiary Location
Record Keeping

Seasonal Management
Swarm Control
Examining and reading the frames
Marking the queen

Queen Rearing and Management
Spring Re-queening
Summer/Fall Re-queening
Grafting Methods
Non-grafting Methods

Products Of A Colony
Honey Terms
Honey Varietals
Health Benefits
Honey Standards
Packaging and Selling Honey

Guest Speaker: Mr. Larry Schneider
Background: Agriculture Teacher
Professional Beekeeper - 600 hives in NE Wisc.
Sold Bulk Honey and Retail Honey( to local stores)
Sold Beekeeping Business to Daughter and Son-in-Law
and Now Providing Assistance
Topics: Beekeeping Experiences over the Last 35 Years.
Managing A Large Quantity of Colonies
Dealing with Parasites and Pesticides

Cost $30.00 Lunch and Refreshments Provided


----------



## dragonfly

Welcome to Beesource, Gary.


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## scdw43

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## greif

thanks for the heads up on the green bay seminar, wish I could make it but can't

myself and a coworker who is taking it up also made a trip down to lapp's bees today to get our beginner equipment... getting the fever


thanks
gary


----------



## Mtn. Bee

Welcome to Beesource!
I think we are being invaded by WI Beeks! 

Is that cheese factory in your area (Kaukana Club) still in operation?


----------



## concrete-bees

Welcome to the Information Hwy !!!!! enjoy the ride and dont get ran over !!!!!

but really there is sooo much info on here 
and good luck to your beekeeping !!!!!


----------



## greif

Mtn. Bee said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> I think we are being invaded by WI Beeks!
> 
> Is that cheese factory in your area (Kaukana Club) still in operation?



Yes it is, great spread cheeses. There is another cheese place about a mile away, Simons cheese they have awesome smoke string cheese.. yum yum

http://www.simonscheese.com/products/SMOKED-String-Cheese.html


Wisconsin, home of Beer, Brats and cheese..(and the waist lines to go with it) oh and the Packers

It a really nice place to except for this winter thing, although this year most of the country had it worse then us. Week of Superbowl Dallas was colder then we were.

take care
gary


----------



## Jesse

Can never have too many beekeepers - especially from wisconsin  - welcome!


----------



## Bee Bliss

Kaukauna Club cheese in Wisconsin changed to Bel-Kaukauna many years ago. 
Simon's Cheese has great cheese curds!


----------

